# Michigan_Man's gear du jour!



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

As of 9/5/2011:


Toshiba Regza 46XG645U
Onkyo 707 receiver
LG BD550 Blu-ray player
Boston Acoustics VR30 mains
Boston Acoustics VR10 center
Boston Acoustics HD5 surrounds
The "Big Box of Boom v1" - a DIY ported sub built around a 15" Dayton RSS390HF driver. Build thread is in the DIY Subs - Ported Projects forum

All of the pieces were acquired with budget in mind, as "life changes" have put the pinch on my disposable income. The Onkyo was purchased used from a forum member, the Toshiba and LG were open box buys from Best Buy, and the BA's were a score from Craigslist - $150 for all five and nice metal stands for the surrounds.

Phase 2 will involve replacing the Bostons with DIY solutions and possibly a larger display. Might also take a shot at building a new equipment rack / TV stand.


----------

